# Tool Talk >  Roof rigger mobile suspended user crane - photos

## Jon

Roof rigger mobile suspended user crane. Never!






They have one for parapets too:




More: MIO Roof Rigger Overview

Previously:

Harnesses save workers after crane collapse - GIF
Mobile crane collapses while installing billboard, with possible dozer assist - GIF
1934 Aluminum Reduction Works coke pile gantry crane - photo
Offloading four 300-foot cranes from a ship onto a pier - video and photo
Roadside car-scrapping crane - GIF

----------

Drew1966 (Apr 6, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Apr 7, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 6, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 6, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Ugh, this means I shouldn't have?
Did all kinds of industrial piping repair, rented them working for backflow company. Agency provided counterweights based on heaviest guy, and heaviest pipe for the other. Weren't blue though, orange and white. Being assembled in place on rooftop or edge of a pit, no uncommon.
Didn't feel insecure at all, after first step over the edge. Short of mobile crane or helicopter and sufficient access, this is the only way to place motors, materials and labor safely.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 6, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I've used them but not to go over the side of a building we used them to lift and lower elevator parts in the shaft. Really handy devices since they can be disassembled into components light enough to be carried by hand. Have a dozen labors carry the parts to the roof then attach an electric roofing materials hoist on it and you can raise up to 400 lbs. of materials at a time Just mount the wheels so it can roll back and forth instead of side to side. and you have the next best thing to having as crane on sight plus you are not out thousands of dollars per day rental for the crane and operator.
I remember 1 contractor on a 10 story office building that was going over budget decided to have the tower crane removed once the building was topped out and all of the floors were poured. He then leased 20 of those things had them placed on every floor to raise materials until the elevators were installed. in the end it proved to be a wise move as he managed to come in under budget and ahead of schedule. 2 of those machines used in tandem can lift close to a 1000 lbs maybe not as fast as a tower crane but as a sub contractor it was nice not to have to wait your turn.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 6, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 6, 2019)

----------


## Drew1966

I’ve spent a lot of time working out of a bosuns chair washing windows. I always used a very large water bladder as my anchor on the roof but I can see such a device as this being useful, and quite safe if set up correctly.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 6, 2019)

----------


## tonyfoale

The physics is sound but you would never get me going over the edge. One half of my brain would be saying "Go on you know it is OK" the other half would be screaming "Noooooooo wayyyyyyyyy".

----------

Toolmaker51 (Apr 7, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> The physics is sound but you would never get me going over the edge. One half of my brain would be saying "Go on you know it is OK" the other half would be screaming "Noooooooo wayyyyyyyyy".



Lol, coming from the guy cornering 150 k/ph on a couple square inches of tires. . .
All due respect Tony. Few of us been able to pursue an avocation in such a professional way.

----------


## Jon

Another "never" from me:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Apr 18, 2019),

cmarlow (Apr 17, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 18, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 17, 2019),

Tule (Apr 18, 2019),

volodar (Apr 18, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Another "never" from me:
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/workers_disassembling_high_rise_construction_ladder.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Never then, will you display such daring-do? To think of the auditory deficit alone!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 18, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I’ve spent a lot of time working out of a bosuns chair washing windows. *I always used a very large water bladder* as my anchor on the roof but I can see such a device as this being useful, and quite safe if set up correctly.



Good plan, in case of a tiny little leak!

----------


## cmarlow

Looking at the roads and trucks I think they are at some kind of mining operation. I used to work at that kind of stuff. The scaffold system they are using looks like allround scaffold.
https://layherna.com/wp-content/uplo...rospekt_en.pdf

We used to have double lanyards so we could always be tied off, safety first and all that.

----------

Jon (Apr 18, 2019)

----------


## wizard69

> Another "never" from me:
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/workers_disassembling_high_rise_construction_ladder.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Most certain joy never! The SUV driving on the road below gives one an instant indication of height.

----------


## volodar

Re ¨Another "never" from me:¨

Very interesting. Contrast this, however, with a pair of climbers on vertical rock. Two ropes, crack protection hardware, sometimes sleeping hammocks. Fond memories...

----------


## Jon

Good point. Here's another sleeping contrast:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Apr 21, 2019),

baja (Apr 21, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 21, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 20, 2019),

volodar (Apr 19, 2019)

----------


## Ed

That really is "sleeping on the job". :Big Grin:

----------


## Frank S

nothing makes the day go by better than a short nap after lunch. Many industrial accidents happen in factories right after lunch. Most of these are in corporations that do not allow enough downtime after eating. We were doing an install in once such factory after lunch my guys all pretty much took the rest of their lunch hour to have a nap. the Factory super came over and said here in this factory the lunch break is 30 minutes why aren't your people back at work, I said very simply they do not work for you they work for me and I say they have an hour if they want it. Because I find thy will have better awareness of safety and their moral is better. He went off in a huff and walked right into a low hanging beam knocking his hard hat off, he let out a few choice expletives picked up his hard hat and continued on. I thought to myself it was a good thing he had on his hard hat or he would have been victim to one of those industrial accidents I had explained about.

----------

baja (Apr 21, 2019),

Scotty12 (Jan 15, 2020)

----------


## Marnat3

I had a lot of trouble watching this one all the way through.
Really lost it when they removed the platform.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> nothing makes the day go by better than a short nap after lunch. <snip>
> Factory super went off in a huff and walked right into a low hanging beam knocking his hard hat off, he let out a few choice expletives picked up his hard hat and continued on. I thought to myself it was a good thing he had on his hard hat or he would have been victim to one of those industrial accidents I had explained about.



Rather important and fortunate, with hard hat on.
Even more so, how was the beam?

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Jan 16, 2020),

baja (Jan 16, 2020),

cmarlow (Jan 15, 2020),

Seedtick (Jan 15, 2020),

Tonyg (Jan 16, 2020),

verticalmurph (Jan 19, 2020)

----------


## cmarlow

OMFG OMFG
The first time I watched it I was all like WTF_
[_I]Then i watched it again and again just to see if he was still there.[/I]​

----------

Radioman (Jan 18, 2020)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

I know, right?  :ROFL:

----------

cmarlow (Jan 15, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

Hey at least he tied a bowline knot to the loop in the bucket 
He must be relying on the friction of the 2 sharp edges to offer more holding power.
I wonder how long it will be before the rope frays through though.

----------

cmarlow (Jan 15, 2020)

----------


## cmarlow

Definitely a "Do not try this at home." video.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Even a tee shirt would have made decent chafing gear for the braided line. Couldn't account friction re-calibrations, obviously so great an initial concern...

----------


## IAMSatisfied

5 gallons of concrete weight between 125-165 lbs., which is apparently enough, along with the included friction of the rope over the two corners of the parapet wall, to keep the painter from taking the plunge. That part would be just simple math on the painter's part. The frayed rope just above the bucket is what would be worrisome to me.  :Cool: 

Obviously not his first rodeo.

A friend of mine of European descent has relatives who have lived in Peru for generations (his grandfather owned a plantation there)... he told me of how they heat water in the shower with electricity... the vertical iron pipe that carries the water to the shower head has a hot wire running to a 220v switch box on the wall. The way it works is thus: you first turn on the water, then you flip the switch on the wall and the resistance of the electric current running through the pipe heats the water, and you adjust the temperature by adjusting the flow. The idea is that you're safe from getting electrocuted because the path to ground is better through the pipe than through you, at least in theory... until a severely rusted out joint or elbow breaks (or whatever), thereby severing that path to ground! I'd trust the counterweight and a good rope the painter's using over that water heater ANY day!

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jan 16, 2020)

----------


## Dragonhand

Frayed knot!

----------


## Radioman

I hope that guy didnt eat breakfast!

He either knows his physics or hes a dumb ass!

----------

